# Tattoo..



## itsxhailey (Apr 11, 2011)

*tattoo..*

I was diagnosed with Chron's Disease, along with disautonomia at the mayo clinic in spring of 2010. For a long time no one could figure out what was going on til I traveled there. I was thinking of possibly getting a tattoo on my neck, representing this milestone in my life.
any ideas of what symbol to represent Chron's Disease?


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi there !
Welcome to the forum !

I also want to get a tattoo like that, except on my hip area.
I can't for the life of me figure out what "symbol" tho 
I'm interested to see if anyone has any ideas...I want mine in honor of my daughter and all she has been through with this nasty disease


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hailey and welcome! Glad you finally got a diagnosis.  Are you on any meds?  How are you feeling these days?

When I was first dx with UC in 1995, I got my first tattoo - a sun on my hip, to remind me to always have a positive attitude.

When I was re-dx with CD in 2009, I got my second tattoo - a heart with four stars underneath.  One star each for my son, my husband, my mom, my dad. They are all I need to support me and get me thru any challenges I might face.

With a very visible tattoo like a neck tattoo, obviously you want to make sure it means something and is good looking, something you won't regret.

How old are you?  Would you get it on the front or back?

Now that my bag is covering up my first tattoo... thinking of getting a new one!!

Good luck - let us know what you decide!

- Amy


----------



## vickyoddsocks (Apr 11, 2011)

I got my first one my first week into University (id never thought id get there) and i got a horse on my hip - since i studied Equine Sport Science. My BF now says it looks like a fresian cow! lol! My second one i got done at the end of September this year to mark me running a half marathon and being the healthiest id ever been and i got a vintage looking rose and leaves under my arm on the side of my ribs - hurt like a mother!!
But like Ames i was definately thinking of getting another one after my surgery on my stomach, as my bag too will cover up my horse  
There is a symbol for Crohns disease, i think its a purple ribbon, ive seen some pictures of people with crohns with that tattooed. I saw it on a facebook crohns group. I saw one that she'd incorperated the ribbon into a butterfly, that looked quite good  
Good luck, we wanna see pics!


----------



## Ally (Apr 11, 2011)

I.m currently thinking about getting a tattoo as well since I was dxed with C about 5 months ago now... my thought right now is a cross with a purple Crohn's ribbon hooked around the top and the word HOPE underneth. Whatever you decide you should def post pictures!!


----------



## Jennjenn (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi welcome  ItsxHailey!


----------



## Jer's Girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome Hailey!  I have been wanting to get a tattoo to represent my journey with crohns and my surgery last year, but I am also unsure of what to get.  I will be watching this thread to get some ideas!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Mods, maybe we need a tattoo thread where we can all post pics!


----------



## David (Apr 12, 2011)

ameslouise said:


> Hey Mods, maybe we need a tattoo thread where we can all post pics!


By all means, feel free to create it   I would, but I don't have an IBD related tattoo.  Unless you mean a subforum?  In that case, I think a simple, "Post your IBD related tattoo" type thread in General IBD Discussion would suffice.


----------



## tiloah (Apr 12, 2011)

I know some people get semicolon ; tattoos (usually people who have had surgery). If I remember correctly there was a woman who posted hers on here that was on her neck/behind her ear. It looked pretty. Others get purple ribbons...

I would really like to commemorate surviving the last few months with some sort of body modification, but I haven't decided yet how I would do it.


----------



## Astra (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=13543&highlight=tattoos

here's the butterfly!

I wear a purple ribbon on a silver necklace everyday, I'd love to have the ribbon tattooed on my arm one day, think I'm a bit scared!
Not cos of the pain, just in case it looks naff!


----------



## tiloah (Apr 12, 2011)

Astra101 said:


> http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=13543&highlight=tattoos
> 
> here's the butterfly!
> 
> ...


Is it literally a piece of purple ribbon on a silver chain? Or like a purple ribbon charm. I have been wanting to get some purple ribbon jewelry... The offerings of the CCFA leave a lot to be desired (actually they got rid of their print on demand store entirely as far as I can tell, not surprising). I have been looking for a good place to get one. Seems like my best bet is buying a purple ribbon that doesn't actually support Crohn's in any way, which is disappointing. The Bad Tummy Foundation has these necklaces , but I'm not sure if they're still taking orders, or really how effective giving money to that foundation is.

Anyway long story short I'm taking recommendations if anyone knows of a good source worth supporting. Sorry for the tangent.


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 12, 2011)

David said:


> By all means, feel free to create it


I will! And I did! In General IBD Discussion!


----------



## Astra (Apr 12, 2011)

My purple ribbon is a charm, I bought the silver necklace separately, purple is also the colour for Alzheimer's Disease, of which my Mum died of last year.

it's like these, but mine was bought from a UK site, can't find it, sorry

http://www.picturesongold.com/produ...color_charm_p67095.html?utm_source=clixGalore

if you scroll right down to the bottom, it gives you the diseases purple stands for.

And these are lovely too

http://www.craftsnscraps.com/awareness/purpleribbons.html


----------



## tiloah (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for the links!


----------



## Neko76 (Apr 13, 2011)

At xHailey I just wanted to say that I agree with Amy...take your time choosing something so visible... worth waiting 'till you find something perfect. I have 2 tat's (none crohns related so far) but I love the idea (my bf not so much lol). I have had many people suggest covering up my 2cm wide abdominal scar with a centipede tat (the legs being the scars from the staples) a really lovely idea for some maybe, haha, but I have opted not to go that route!!. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## tpola514 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got my first tattoo on the back of my neck (right underneath my hairline) of angel wings! I love it so much and it helps me feel strong


----------



## Swirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't want a tattoo to remind me of this disease lol I'm considering getting another strength tattoo through. One that shows my courage to continue, the choice to improve as much as  my life. I'm so stuck myself in knowing what to get.


----------



## Nytefyre (Apr 16, 2011)

I definitely want a semicolon and a purple ribbon and a green ribbon and a trans symbol.

So many tattoos, so little money, hahaha.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Apr 17, 2011)

Nytefyre said:


> I definitely want a semicolon and a purple ribbon and a green ribbon and a trans symbol.
> 
> So many tattoos, so little money, hahaha.



I absolutely LOVE the semicolon idea !! purrrfection!! :ytongue::ytongue:


----------



## farm (Apr 19, 2011)

My brother survived colon cancer back in 2000.  I had a major bowel resection in 2008 due to Crohns.  This is the tattoo we decided on to represent both.  Somehow (to me) it just kinda fits.  His is black and white, while mine is earth-tone colored.


----------



## Bill41 (Apr 19, 2011)

That's the "G-Loomis" fish...I have that on my hat...it's a fishing company.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks farm for sharing !

I love it !  I'm getting some great ideas rolling around my head from everyone to come up with something original .. hopefully ! LOL


----------



## Keona (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats an interesting tattoo Farm.  I like tattoos that make you wonder why the person chose what they had done.  The more unique, the better


----------



## farm (Apr 20, 2011)

Bill41 said:


> That's the "G-Loomis" fish...I have that on my hat...it's a fishing company.


Yeah, it helps we are both avid fishermen.


----------



## shamrock15 (Apr 20, 2011)

Neko - I got a kick out of your centipede idea. I had the same thing from one of mine (maybe we had the same surgeon?). Mine now looks like a centipede with scoliosis!


----------



## denisk (Apr 20, 2011)

Love the G.Loomis  they are even one of my sponsors


----------



## Laura1006 (Apr 20, 2011)

I also have wings tattooed at the base of my neck. They are in honor of my grandfather. During his funeral, as the priest was saying the final prayer, a hawk flew down right over his casket and spread his wings. It will probably be the only tattoo I ever get since it has so much meaning to me.


----------



## George.murphy (Apr 21, 2011)

hiya mate,
i was thinking the same thing actually, i figured ive got this chronic condition for the rest of my life, just like a tattoo

i finally decided on the cadaceus symbol which is the symbol of this forum and also represents medicine and health and has been around for 1000s of years, i am yet to get this tattoo as i am too young atm but as soon as i turn 18 i will b getting this tattooed on my back

i also wanted to add some writing to this tattoo to identify my condition to all those who see it but i am still unsure as to what would be appropriate...


----------



## itsxhailey (Oct 17, 2011)

ameslouise said:


> Hi Hailey and welcome! Glad you finally got a diagnosis.  Are you on any meds?  How are you feeling these days?
> 
> When I was first dx with UC in 1995, I got my first tattoo - a sun on my hip, to remind me to always have a positive attitude.
> 
> ...


hi! wow totally haven't been checking this, but yes i take a variety of meds for chron's as well as POTS and dysautonomia
i'm 17 and decided away from getting it on my neck, ithink i'd be happier with something on my back
i love the ideas and backround your tattoos are based from!!


----------



## michael20p (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey there my name is ken and my fiance has crohns. I am also a semi professional tattoo  artist I have 4 tattoos on my body that I have done one including a ms ribbon If anyone on this site feel free to email me at purdom21@gmail.com and I would be more then glad to draw a few Ideas for you ..I'm not good at portrates but I am pretty good with logos symbols  and words I will draw it out and scan it over to you .the only thing this does for me is gives me something for my folio ( FOR FREE )


----------



## nevilletanner (Mar 14, 2012)

found this :- 

crohn`s awareness sign  and t-shirts.. all based on the purple ribbon.

http://awarenessgiftboutique.com/cg...hns-disease-awareness-t-shirts-and-gifts.html


----------



## michael20p (Mar 14, 2012)

Well yeah purple has been the main color for crohns


----------



## simon47 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gotta weigh in on this one... I think its a gr8 idea to empower yourself with a tattoo. I have been a tattoo artist professionally for 13 years. There is one design that i have done on several clients. it is a symbol that represents a body with a twist down the torso. I believe it is on the Crohns an Colitis website. On a personal level I did one on the side of my leg that is representative of the ongoing battle with this bugger of a disease. A skull with a dagger and a banner with 'semper fortis' ...always strong. But think lots before you sit for it . Also if you're thinking of getting one on a surgical scar , it should be at least 2 years healed or the ink may not hold too well. Anymore q's just ask. cheers


----------



## simon47 (Mar 18, 2012)

Me again, yeah the design is on the Crohn's , Colitis Foundation of Canada  website. It needs to be said that tattoos are not for everyone, but for some people with diseases like Crohn's, who have little control over that part of their life..it feels pretty good to do something they do have control over. One of the most satisfying tattoo work I have done are creating new nipples for mastectomy patients. To see the look on face when they look at themselves in the mirror is priceless. cheers all


----------



## Neko76 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Ken (Mike 20P), thanks for the offer of design help. I have had crohns since I was 8, and have recently just been diagnosed with colorectal cancer as a result. Actually my surgery was successful so tech I am cancer free at the moment. I would like to get a tat that somehow incorporates crohns and cancer survivorship without it being a blatantly obvious mishmash of symbols. Background on me is that I have 2 already; a tribal design on my ankle and my daughter's name on my lower back, written in a scroll type lettering. Both are all black. I also just had a baby, so I will need to get his name put somewhere ( I was thinking back of neck for Sawyer and shoulderblade for cancer/crohns tat). Anyways if you have any ideas/suggestions re design / images I. Would really appreciate it. Oh I am currently doing chemo so there is no rush as I would have to wait until that was done before doing any ink.

Regards,

Kat


----------



## tots (Mar 19, 2012)

Nothing better than a new tattoo!!
I lived in Seattle for 7 1/2 years so my first was a sunshine- so the sun is always with me.
I want to get an "anklet" Kinda like Nicole Richie but with "charms". A purple ribbon would be
nice as I have the "black" tats. Mine are on my ankles- I figured with age- how bad can they
change?


----------

